# Which 220 did I just fondle?



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok... messin' in the case at my local range/shop.. Had a 220 I slobbered all over.. I think I like this pistol enough to let go the 226 and shell out for.

New gun.. 
.45, black, 
shorter barrel, 
rail, 
SAO, 
and the interesting thing.. A beavertail.
8 round single-stack (one thing I'm not all that silly about)

... So at pc now surfing to identify this thing.. Which is it.
Short SAO w/ beavertail and rail.

Odd pistol.. sweet lookin' gun though.
I'm still searching.. something new from Sig maybe?

... anybody wanna black 226 9 w 300ish rounds through it? hehehe  kidding, I might just have to shell out and have BOTH. Like I said, I've got Sig-itis.. However there's an FNP-45 d/s next to it that fires me up too. Big a$$ gun though, even for a double-stack 45 poly. :smt033

... Ok, more searching done... the only short barrel 220 SAO's with Beavertails are the Elite Carry SAO.. However, this gun had plain-jane black grips. I dunno. Nice gun though except for that 8rd single-stack.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=6&productid=151 ? The ones with a "beavertail" are not SAO but SA/DA.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

exactly.. That's what's got me puzzled.. unless they offered one at one time. I can promise this pistol had a beavertail, SAO, full grip 8rd, short barrel exactly like below.

It's like this gun except black grips. Price marked was $700, if that helps.
http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=37&productid=188


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Was it a CPO? There is a P220 with a rail and beavertail (also pictured on the SiGArms site) that might have had the SAO done to it (just a swap of parts) and then traded in or something where you saw/fondled it. Just WAG-ing here.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok.. a little surfing and found a thread that says the poly grip version is a rare species of some kind of contract overrun guns.. hmmmm the plot thickens.
http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/7451011931/p/1

This is exactly the gun. Feel free to chime in Sig officianado's.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> Was it a CPO? There is a P220 with a rail and beavertail (also pictured on the SiGArms site) that might have had the SAO done to it (just a swap of parts) and then traded in or something where you saw/fondled it. Just WAG-ing here.


Pretty good WAG's but no it was a new gun best I could tell.. I could verify. 8-rds.. man if it was a double stack I'd be calling a buyer I have to get the 9 226 sold right now.

Eh.. I'll slow down and consider that SAO for a minute though. Is that something I'd want? I know that trigger pull was NIIIIICE. This would be a safe/range gun.. not really a carry gun except on the property. Don't have a rail now on the 226, so that'd be cool for a light.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Apparently a contract overrun: http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/7451011931/p/1


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

???? I"m a little confused; those sources say the over run guns don't have the SRT trigger, but all of the over run guns that I've seen on gunbroker, GunsAmerica, etc all say they do have the SRT trigger?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The SRT (Short Reset Trigger) is NOT the same as SAO (Single Action Only) and the SRT is only compatable with DA or DAO/DAK actions and not the SAO.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

P220 Carry. It is SAO


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

For 700 bucks, buy it and figure out the rest later.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> The SRT (Short Reset Trigger) is NOT the same as SAO (Single Action Only) and the SRT is only compatable with DA or DAO/DAK actions and not the SAO.


That's what I thought, but I've found a few on Gunbroker listed as having both SAO and SRT triggers. 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=113708433


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

plot thickens..
Got a little more info.

The gun is a consignment gun.. along with another 220 I didn't see.. That one is a std 220R carry da/sa.. With a nice trigger for a da/sa. Also, both have night sights. Same price for both. Apparently this is the guy I hear about that can't decide and keeps swapping.. Hardly any use with either guns. I think the 229 my friend bought was infact one of his guns as well.

So.. 
I had a 220R Carry SAO beavertail night-sights, 
a 220R Std no-beavertail with "Tru"-somthing night-sights, 
and a new in box FNP-45 (brand new black w/ 3 14 rd mags) on the counter.. $550.

Eenie meanie miney mo! Catch my new .45 by the toe!

I'll have to get opinions on the FNP.. That thing looks like it's built for war.. The slide weighs a TON.. Big hunk of full-size .45. Grip and trigger feel fabulous, to me.

oh what to do.... Get the 9 sold I guess.

Adding... The SAO beavertail has external extractor. The DA/SA non-btail has internal extractor.. if it matters.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

TruGlo. It's a company that makes aftermarket sights for guns and bows. FO (Fiber Optic) and TFO (Tritium/Fiber Optic). I have TFO's on my CCW P228. Best of both worlds (day and night applications) for high visibility sights.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't you only have a few hundred rounds through your 226 that you seem to love so much? 

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I do.. maybe 300ish rounds or so (how you guys keep up after the first box I have no idea).  

I love the little, well not-so-little, 226.. Great gun. I've just gotten the .45 bug for some reason.. which maybe I need to just squelch, if that's a word. I'd like to actually just save my duckets and keep the 9, and get a 45 if I simply gotta have one.

The only thing is, my plan was though to have a full service size 45 for the quick access safe, and a smaller carry gun ala 239 sas or similar, and the 226 9mm doesn't really fit into either.

... lays potato chips I guess.. Got the taste, now I want a dang arsenal..  Although what I reeeeally should be doing is saving the cash to satisfy my AR bug. :snipe: Before the police state says I can't have one.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> TruGlo. It's a company that makes aftermarket sights for guns and bows. FO (Fiber Optic) and TFO (Tritium/Fiber Optic). I have TFO's on my CCW P228. Best of both worlds (day and night applications) for high visibility sights.


Might be tru dot meprolight's I think. Had a regular dot with a white/light matching color center that was the "night" part of the site.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Eh.. I'm keepin' the 9. Reason, it's already in the safe and I can speckle the bulls-eye with it at 10 yds with pretty fair confidence. :mrgreen:

So it's now.. to be finger-groovy or not to be groovy.. that is the question. 
Gotta shed the plasticky oem grips I think. For the price of a box of rounds, why not. :smt082

https://www.topgunsupply.com/hogue-rubber-grip_panels-sig_p226.html?quantity=1

https://www.topgunsupply.com/hogue-rubber-finger-groove-grips_p226.html?quantity=1

... actually TGS has a nice cpo selection.. I dig that P239 .40. Unusual to see in a CPO.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Picked up the Hogues for my P226.

Three words... *She's a Keeper!*

When all is said and done, scuff marks be damned and it may not be the uber-.45.. Grabbing that Sig with the new wrap-around hogues, is like locking that thing into a vice. I simply cannot wait to get some range time with it to verify, but I'm pretty sure I'll stick with a 9mm that I can group great with.

For a $20 note, it's the way to go with these Sigs I believe. The difference in "purchase" as the gun-writers call it, is significant.

Both the trade-in 220's are still at the shop, but if I'm buying MORE guns, the next one will be an AR / or Mossberg (fun fun).. But I'm KEEPING the P226, danka.

:smt070


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

The 9 is fine. I am much more accurate doing rapid fire with a 9. I can empty a 18 round mag double tap in under 20 seconds and keep them all in the torso. I love my custom Les Baer 45 and it will do one hole groups at 25 yards, but I can't do rapid fire like my 9. It all depends on the situation.


----------

